# msn messenger script error



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

When using msn a script error message is visible. 

Error in script for internet explorer
there is an error in the script on this site. error, object is expected.
http://msn.allyes.com/main/adfshow?user ..... &local=yes&`

userfriendly error messages have been disabled. 
I use win xp, IE
MSN still works ok, only the error message is visible after msn has been started. How do make the message not visible when msn has been started?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What version of MSN Messenger are you using?


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

msn 8.0


----------

